# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How do you start your siphon?



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

When you siphon your aquarium, you have to start the siphon. This simple act can result in a mouthful of water, if you're not careful. Are you careful?


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

When you siphon your aquarium, you have to start the siphon. This simple act can result in a mouthful of water, if you're not careful. Are you careful?


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

HEHEH...good question.

I suck on the end and lower the tube so that the water either ends up in the bucket or on the floor initially. Really never get any in the mouth.

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Python for my big tank, but it's too big for my 6gal. For that I have a really small vacuum. I give it a good suck and stick it in the bucket. It's long enough I never get any in my mouth. Not a big deal anyway, I've eaten some nasty **** in my life









---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I use the Python on most tanks, but on the Q tanks and the outdoor raised pond I have a dedicated tubing that is used for siphoning. I fill the tube with tank water, cover the end and lower into the bucket. 

I can't imagine even putting my mouth on the tubings, unless they were freshly bleached. 

The more I read about fish parasites, the less I enjoy sushi.


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

I have a Python, but the water waste to drain a tank limits my usage to filling. I just dip the fat end of a normal siphon to fill it, then juggle with my thumb on the small end to get the tubing full of water. Then drop into the bucket (I have small tanks). My other siphon has a self-start flapper valve, so you just shake it a few times and it starts. Personally, I don't see any reason to suck on a siphon tube. That's jsut asking for trouble.

James

armchair aquarist and former algae farmer


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't waste much water while draining, I use enough water to get the siphon started and all the bubbles out of the 50' line, then I turn the faucet off. The siphon is established, but sort of slow, as the exit at the sink is not much below the water level of the tank, but I have the tubing end stuck to the glass with suction cups so I can walk away, for short periods during the draining.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

...but I spit it out. I try to be careful when I start ther siphon, and most times I am able to suck the water half way down the tube and then drop it into the bucket, but I got unlucky yesterday, and that was when I got the idea for this survey. I appears that I'm the only one who gets the occasional mouthful, or the only one who will admit to it!

Important safety point: If you are ever siphoning liquids like kerosene or gasoline, be sure to get the pump-siphons sold especially for that job. Don't ever use your mouth to siphon a toxic liquid.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I can't say I'm really careful--I just breathe in quick and put the hose end in the bucket, I don't wait for the water. After the first thousand or so times you get pretty good at it; I can't remember the last time I drank from the tank, but it's been a very long time. I drain my big tanks out the door using my python, and I start that with one deep breath, too. Takes about ten seconds for the water to show up, but it always does.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm rather amused by this thread. I've never had a habitual problem of getting water in my mouth when starting a siphon, but here's a trick for those who do:

Dunk all or most of the siphon tubing into the tank, ensuring that the tubing is filled with water from end to end. Cover one opening (the draining one) with your thumb and pull it out of the water and down to your bucket. Lift your thumb and voila!


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

You don't have to fill the whole tubing to make that work... just fill the first foot and a half or so. If you plug the tank end with your thumb, and pull the tubing so that most of the slug of water is over the edge of the tank, then let go keeping the tank end in the tank, the slug of water falls down toward the bucket, siphon started. Doesn't work with any other water in the tubing though.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I use an Eheim suction starter meant to get filters going that I traded some crypts for. No more mouthfulls of fish water.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I siphon with a 50 ft water hose. Most of the time, you can suck on one end and hear the water travelling through the hose. Once I hear that, I connect another hose (about 10ft) so I can water my crepe myrtle or the grass.
What i have learned from doing it this way, put the male end in the tank and suck on the female end. This makes it easier to expand the hose further or connect an additional hose to pump in tapwater.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 10# CO2
120 Oceanic: Wild Discus/175W MH/java fern and wood/2-2228 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500W-MHs (6500K/5500K)/2026+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400 with 5# CO2


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't mean to imply you had to fill the tubing completely; it's just easier to dunk the whole thing and then pull out one end. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a 50' Python. But I have built a water changer that hangs on the side of the tank and the Python hooks to it. I then run the hose of the Python out the door and just give a big suck on the end. My lung power is not enough to get water to the end but it starts the siphon and that works for me. Then when it's time to fill the tank I just hook the Python hose to the sink and let the water changer break the flow of the new water.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> I use a 50' Python. But I have built a water changer that hangs on the side of the tank and the Python hooks to it. I then run the hose of the Python out the door and just give a big suck on the end. My lung power is not enough to get water to the end but it starts the siphon and that works for me. Then when it's time to fill the tank I just hook the Python hose to the sink and let the water changer break the flow of the new water.
> ...


Same here~~!!


















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------

